# Omni Sliding step Lubricate or not?



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Folks

Had the bottom cover off my sliding step as its been sticking fairly often recently.
Got out lots of grit and gunge I don't think it will have been looked at since new so six years worth of crud in there.

Step is sliding fine now but my question is would you use any lubricant on the slides?
My thought would be a small amount of spray silicon on the runners. I'm wary of using anything that will cause dust and grit to stick to the moving parts


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I sure you are right any lubricant will just attract dirt and grit. I tried to lubricate my electric folding step joints and it was obvious very quickly that dirt was sticking to it. I blasted it all off with a high pressure hose and it now works quite happily in a dry state.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I use GT85 or a fine silicone spray on our periodically. The micro switch also benefits from the occasional spray.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I have just fitted a mud flap in front of my electric step (yesterday) cause the spray from the front N/S wheel must be quite a lot and the step takes all this although I have just fitted mud flaps all round. I think its worth doing and I shall be checking the step flap to see how much dirt the step would have had thrown at it. I got my lorry mud flaps from Truck stop in Redditch but they have branch's around the country. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I had trouble with my step, after a visit through very muddy Devon country lanes, and the only thing I had available, after giving the step a good hose down, was WD40 - seems to have done the trick.

Jenny


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a double step on the Hymer and as it is directly behind the rear wheel it gets all sorts thrown at it. As it was always giving problems because of dirt particles 2 years ago I fitted a piece of plastic damp proofing strip just in front of the operating mechanism - not a problem since so this is obviously the solution.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

PTFE dry lubricant or PTFE graphited dry lubricant.
WD 40 will dry out it is basicaly parafin.
Silicone spray is not the best lubricant available.

grenwelly
PM your name and adress to me and I will send you a can.


dave p


----------

